# Please help me understand my rescue Dog



## gojake (Dec 31, 2015)

I am not an experienced dog owner. I really wanted a small companion dog that would be good with my grandkids. Please bear with my long message.

My circumstances are I am a writer, so I work from home. I went to a rescue league a good hour and a half from my home to look at one particular dog. But when I went into the back, right upfront, in an open pen, just laying there like a cat, was a skinny scrawny, white, tiny dog. She didn't move or make a noise, I called her, she only stared out. The sign on the little wall said pitbull mix, but clearly she wasn't. The rescue was packed with people, everyone walked by and no one looked at her. My heart broke. Finally I got a worker and said, "I don't see any pitbull in her." The volunteer said the sign was the wrong one. She was a 2 yr old, unhousebroken, mini yorkie-poo. They said she came from a hoarder house with 30 dogs, all others were rescued. The center supervisor thinks she was a puppy mill dog because it looked like she had a couple liters. 

I asked what was wrong with her, they said nothing. She just does nothing. No one wants her. She had been in the pound 3 weeks and hadn't done anything. OMG, the secd I lifted this dog, she trembled. She weighs all of six pounds and skinny, well, she wasn't the dog I came to see, but she is the one I came home with. So here are my issues. It's been only a few days. but they are all still the same. I'll take her to a vet after the holidays.

She only walks short distances. ten feet, then stops. Her legs are tiny. She trembles.

She just wants to be held. After the first day, when all she wanted to do was lay in her bed, now all she wants to do is be held. She follows me until she stops then whimpers a bit until I get her.. I mean she is sitting on my lap as I type this and keeps using her paw to get me to stop typing.

She won't eat unless I bring the food to her and feed her. It's as if she doesn't trust what's in her bowl.

Her temperament is amazing. She doesn't fight, nip, fuss, growl, she just loves to be held. My 4 yr old granddaughter held her for six episodes of Dora and Phoebe (Dog) did't move. She was content.

She doesn't play. And the kids know this. She has no interest in playing.

She doesn't react to sound or noise or being called. nothing. We even tried banging pots. nothing.

She doesn't make a sound. She cries a tiny bit when I walk from the room. She doesn't bark. In fact, she tries, but all that comes out is this raspy sound.

She's not housebroken, I take her out, she sits. It's winter and in seconds her frail body trembles out of control. So I am resorting to paper training for now.

I know this was a long post, but can anyone give me advice on any of these things. Please? Thank you


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

It does sound like a puppy mill dam-- more then likely she was never let out of a cage most of her life. If this is the case most things will be new to her such as going out walking long distances. She may come out of it with time or she could just be that way, least it sounds like that he is not food aggressive. You do not want her to get used to not trying as there will be times she will need to do things on her own, that does not mean to not pick her up just try and lengthen the time and see if she gets better.

With housetraining it is likely that she is use to siting in her own waste so that will make house training much harder but not imposable take her out every 15-30 mins even if she does not need it, praise and treat when she goes outside or where you want her to. 

She may want to be a lap dog and that is not a problem so you may have gotten what you were looking for! Your are a ANGEL for adopting such a dog that everyone passed up.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

The above with SirviRaenWind, never let out of her cage.. one thing that comes to mind to add that it would be nice if you could find a physical rehab center that would work in developing mobility skills and strength..... That could open up a whole new world for her for never using her legs never needing too.. 

Big Heart for choosing her. Giving the one thing that means the most to her and that is a real home and family to love her.. Amazing how much and easily they love back...


----------



## gojake (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you!
I know that housetraining is going to be a nightmare, at this point she seems so fragile, that I don't even want to be firm with her, I'm so scared of how she was treated before me. I take her out, she shivers and shakes, then sits on my foot. I made progress today, she did walk to her bowl and I gave her a treat for that. Her eyes are much brighter. Gonna try to get her a full check up tomorrow. There's a lot of love to be had in this house, so I am hoping that is the medicine she needs.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

It does sound like she's been a puppy mill dog so everything will be new to her. It's possible she may be deaf, maybe from untreated ear infections or severe matting, so taking her to the vets is a good idea. The physical rehab is also a good idea as her muscles will not be developed but if it's not an option just give her the opportunity to build up very slowly. You may want to research training with hand signals. You truly are an Angel for giving her a home. It's lovely to hear that she's trusting you and your grand-daughter.


----------



## gojake (Dec 31, 2015)

I am going to look into the therapy, I didn't know they had that for pets. How wonderful. The possibility of her being deaf crossed my mind. We've been testing for reaction to sounds and there hasn't been one yet. I'll find out as soon as I get her to a vet. She's such a quiet dog. I appreciate all the help and advice I am getting.


----------



## Riverine (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm so glad you adopted this poor sweet girl. I hope everything is going well and would be interested in an update when you have the time/if you come back to this forum.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

gojake said:


> Thank you!
> I know that housetraining is going to be a nightmare, at this point she seems so fragile, that I don't even want to be firm with her, I'm so scared of how she was treated before me. I take her out, she shivers and shakes, then sits on my foot. I made progress today, she did walk to her bowl and I gave her a treat for that. Her eyes are much brighter. Gonna try to get her a full check up tomorrow. There's a lot of love to be had in this house, so I am hoping that is the medicine she needs.


I would not recommend being firm with her, ever. 

Your instincts are good. She's frightened and overwhelmed. She doesn't trust her bowl, or the world, or anyone in it. That trust will come, but it will take time and patience and gentle kindness.

My dog was not a puppy mill dog, but he was left in a crate long enough that the ribs on one side of his body were flattened from always laying on that side. He had no muscle on his hind end at all and couldn't walk more than a few minutes when I got him. He was overwhelmed and frightened of everything and everyone. It took a very long time to bring him out of his shell, but it was so worth it. So, so, so worth it. Today, he barks for attention, he jumps up with excitement, he plays, he's happy and confident. To give you a timeline, it was 6 months before he wagged his tail. It was a year before he truly started emerging from his shell.

So, what to do. Treats. Lots of them. Rain treats on her for everything- looking at you, walking a step in your direction, just being her. Don't worry about training right now, just make her world full of treats. Spoil her with attention if that's what she wants. Leave her alone if that's what she wants. No punishments at all. She makes a mistake, move on. Figure out a way to prevent it if you can, but otherwise, let it go. Once she's more confident, start clicker training. kikopup on youtube is a fantastic resource for clicker training. Again, all positive. Praise and reward successes, prevent mistakes. That's it.

I would also highly recommend a thorough vet visit. I deeply regret that I did not get my dog a dental screening sooner. Turns out, he had shards of teeth broken below the gumline in the back that no one knew about until they knocked him out and did an x-ray. His behavior has changed so much for the better since having those removed ... I wasted years. Years he could have been happier. I didn't know, but it's not an excuse. So get a really thorough screening for everything.


----------

